# My 14 year old 1720 Cub Cadet



## Jason B (Jul 23, 2004)

She looks like this.

http://www.aldermans.com/Cub/Jpeg's/UsedLawn/CC_1720.jpg

I'm new here. Any mods to I should know about for this model?

This tractor has been great and cuts super straight!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Jason:friends: Thats a nice Cub its always nice to see other people rides.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome Jason


----------

